# "boucle récursive sur le répertoire" ?...



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce que signifie "boucle récursive sur le répertoire" ?

Et comment contourner cet obstacle?

m237:~ popof$ grep gloria -l -R --include "*.fp7" ./
grep: warning: ./Documents/Docus/Documents Macos x:* recursive directory loop
*

Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2007)

Je verrais bien que tu aies un lien symbolique qui fait boucler la recherche.


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Merci bompi 

Qu'appelles-tu un "lien symbolique" ?


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

définition du lien sybolique*

t'aurais pas un alias de ton répertoire dans ton répertoire ?


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

De quel alias parles-tu ? 

Voici mes alias de shell :

##
# DELUXE-USR-LOCAL-BIN-INSERT
# (do not remove this comment)
##
echo $PATH | grep -q -s "/usr/local/bin"
if [ $? -eq 1 ] ; then
    PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
    export PATH
fi
 alias R="ls -l | more"
function rech {
   find ~ -name $1
}

alias CH="find . -name"


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2007)

Je pensais &#224; un lien dans un r&#233;pertoire vers un r&#233;pertoire au-dessus.

Les liens symboliques sont comme les _alias_, au niveau d'UN*X.

Pourrais-tu poster le r&#233;sultat d'un _ls -l_ dans le r&#233;pertoire indiqu&#233; dans le message d'erreur ?


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Voici le ls -l demand&#233; :

Pour m&#233;moire, voici la ligne qui pose probl&#232;me :

grep: warning: ./Documents/Docus/*Documents Macos x*: recursive directory loop

Il semble y a avoir d&#233;j&#224; un pb car apr&#232;s *Docus* normalement vient *DOCUMENTS* et l&#224; il est marqu&#233; *Documents Macos x *&#224; la place

(chemin r&#233;el ./Documents/Docus/*DOCUMENTS)*

j' ai fait deux* ls -l* dans *DOCUMENTS* et dans *documents*

m237:~/Documents/Docus/*DOCUMENTS* Rollmops$ ls -l
total 8
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff     0 May  7  2001 Icon?
drwxrwxrwx   106 Rollmops  staff  3604 Jun 12 17:24 documents
m237:~/Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS Rollmops$ 


m237:~/Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/*documents* Rollmops$ ls -l
total 24312
drwxrwxrwx     2 Rollmops  staff          68 Apr 19  2001  Installer Temp
drwxrwxrwx    10 Rollmops  staff         340 Apr 19  2001  Installer Temp1
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       19456 Dec 30  2000 **** essai : mode??le plan
drwxr-xr-x     9 Rollmops  Rollmops      306 Dec  2  2006 ALPHA-
drwxr-xr-x    12 Rollmops  Rollmops      408 May 30  2006 ARRCO
drwxrwxrwx     3 Rollmops  staff         102 Apr 19  2001 Apple Extras
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff           0 Jan  1  1970 AppleCDROM
drwxrwxrwx     3 Rollmops  staff         102 Sep 23  2002 Applications
drwxrwxrwx     2 Rollmops  staff          68 Apr 19  2001 Assistants
drwxrwxrwx     5 Rollmops  staff         170 Apr 29  2006 B & E
drwxr-xr-x    11 Rollmops  Rollmops      374 Dec  6  2006 BEGHIN
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      100352 Aug  9  2002 Bibliothe??que audio
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      195584 Oct 19  2000 CLIENTS AGENCE * (Convert cop(C
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      165888 Apr  9  2000 CLIENTS AGENCE * (Convert copie
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmops  Rollmops      204 Apr 21 19:19 Cartes Seniergues
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmops  Rollmops  2828288 Apr  4 18:34 Citroe??n Hydractive.doc
drwxrwxrwx     7 Rollmops  staff         238 Apr 19  2001 Comple??ments Apple
drwxr-xr-x    15 Rollmops  Rollmops      510 May 17 16:35 Copies Pense-be??tes cultur
drwxrwxrwx    14 Rollmops  staff         476 Aug 28  2001 Courrier
drwxrwxrwx    80 Rollmops  staff        2720 Sep  6  2006 DOCUMENTS
drwxrwxrwx     5 Rollmops  staff         170 Mar 24  2004 Desktop Folder
drwxrwxrwx     5 Rollmops  staff         170 Apr 19  2001 Dossier ClarisWorks 5.0
drwxr-xr-x     4 Rollmops  Rollmops      136 Jul  5  2006 Dossier Photos & Films nume??riques
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmops  Rollmops      238 Jan 12 14:33 ESSAI TAB
drwxr-xr-x    44 Rollmops  Rollmops     1496 Mar 10 23:43 EX BURO 10:3:07
drwxrwxrwx    11 Rollmops  staff         374 Apr 19  2001 Exemples
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff           0 Nov  8  1999 FAIRE
drwxr-xr-x    13 Rollmops  Rollmops      442 Apr 21 19:47 FMP7 Divers 04:07
drwxrwxrwx     3 Rollmops  staff         102 Apr 19  2001 FRANKY
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff        4915 Jun 12  2000 Fichier journal de Reader
drwxrwxrwx     4 Rollmops  staff         136 Apr 19  2001 Fichiers ???Ouvrez-moi??? Mac OS
drwxr-xr-x     5 Rollmops  Rollmops      170 Apr 21 19:40 Genou
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmops  staff         204 Jun  8 00:02 Gestion de contacts perso
drwxrwxrwx    29 Rollmops  staff         986 Jun 10 17:39 HISTOIRE
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       15917 Nov 26  1999 Historique d'Installation
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff           0 Jun 27  1999 Icon?
drwxrwxrwx     2 Rollmops  staff          68 Apr 19  2001 Informations produit
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       22523 Nov 28  1999 Installer Log File
drwxrwxrwx    10 Rollmops  staff         340 Aug 26  2006 JAZZ
drwxr-xr-x    10 Rollmops  Rollmops      340 Dec  2  2006 LIENS
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmops  staff         204 Feb  9  2004 LISTE MARIAGES 
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmops  Rollmops      204 Jun  6  2006 Logiciels pour Palm
drwxrwxrwx     7 Rollmops  staff         238 Jun  6  2001 MARIE
drwxrwxrwx     3 Rollmops  staff         102 Apr 19  2001 MARSALIS
drwxr-xr-x    61 Rollmops  Rollmops     2074 Jun  9 23:29 MODE_D'EMPLOI
drwxr-xr-x     5 Rollmops  Rollmops      170 Feb 20  2006 Mes repe??res Google Earth
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       97280 Aug 24  2001 Me??mos
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       19923 Dec 14  2000 Microsoft Outlook 2000 - Pre??sen
drwxrwxrwx    17 Rollmops  staff         578 Apr 19  2001 Modules barre des re??glages
drwxrwxrwx     5 Rollmops  staff         170 Apr 19  2001 Netscape Base Install Folder
drwxr-xr-x     9 Rollmops  Rollmops      306 Mar 12 02:32 Neuroleptiques
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff           0 Sep 11  1999 OpenFolderL)stDF?
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff           0 May  6  2001 OpenFolderListDF?
drwxrwxrwx    13 Rollmops  staff         442 Sep  5  2006 PENSE-BE??TE DIVERS
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmops  Rollmops      204 Dec  9  2006 PRENOMS
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmops  Rollmops      204 Dec  2  2006 PRIX
drwxr-xr-x    10 Rollmops  Rollmops      340 Sep  2  2006 Palm
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff           0 Sep 18  2000 Pasteboard XT 1.4
drwxr-xr-x     6 root      staff         204 Jul 24  2006 Rapports TTPro 22:07:06 
drwxr-xr-x     4 Rollmops  staff         136 Jun 19  2006 Sauveg Palm Deskt 18:06:06
drwxr-xr-x     4 Rollmops  staff         136 Jun 19  2006 Sauvegarde Palm Desktop
drwxr-xr-x    36 Rollmops  staff        1224 Nov  9  2006 Sauvegarde se??curite?? Xpress
drwxr-xr-x    13 Rollmops  Rollmops      442 Nov  4  2006 Scaphandrier + sire??ne
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmops  staff         102 Aug 27  2006 Schizophre??nie
drwxr-xr-x    11 Rollmops  Rollmops      374 Dec 11  2006 TEST_LIST
drwxrwxrwx     2 Rollmops  staff          68 Apr 19  2001 TEXTDOC 
drwxr-xr-x     4 Rollmops  Rollmops      136 Dec  2  2006 TWAIN
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       61440 Jan 11  2001 TechTool?? Pro Rapport
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       61440 Jan 11  2001 TechTool?? Pro Rapport last
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmops  staff         204 Apr 19  2001 Utilitaires Apple
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff           0 Jul 11  1999 Ve??rification de l???extinction
drwxrwxrwx     7 Rollmops  staff         238 Apr 19  2001 Virtual PC???
drwxrwxrwx    19 Rollmops  staff         646 Jun 23  2006 boulot
drwxr-xr-x    19 Rollmops  Rollmops      646 May 28  2006 buro 29:04:06
drwxrwxrwx    39 Rollmops  staff        1326 Feb 16  2005 buroooo
drwxrwxrwx   110 Rollmops  staff        3740 Apr 26 00:04 buroooooooooooo
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmops  wheel     1587684 Jan 22  2006 carte Naissance Oddo.psd
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmops  staff         204 Feb 10  2004 comics, bd
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmops  staff         204 Jan 14  2006 compress:de??compress
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmops  Rollmops      102 Dec  2  2006 copie TWAIN (le mien)
drwxr-xr-x    15 Rollmops  Rollmops      510 Sep  2  2006 divers 
drwxr-xr-x     5 Rollmops  Rollmops      170 Apr 29  2006 doc div about Xpress
drwxrwxrwx     2 Rollmops  staff          68 Apr 19  2001 dossier "aide-me??moire"
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       21504 Dec 30  2000 essai plan word 2
drwxrwxrwx     5 Rollmops  staff         170 Apr 19  2001 e??le??ments de Ntscape sauvegard.
drwxr-xr-x     5 Rollmops  Rollmops      170 Oct 29  2006 fichiers compresse??s (dmg, sit...)
drwxrwxrwx    23 Rollmops  staff         782 Apr 19  2001 fourre-tout
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff           0 Sep 25  2000 hawai short s 7
drwxrwxrwx    12 Rollmops  staff         408 Apr 19  2001 jobs lettres Mary
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmops  staff       57344 Nov 12  2003 les chiens
drwxr-xr-x     8 Rollmops  Rollmops      272 Aug 24  2006 logiciels divers
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      698947 Aug 20  2000 maison scan niv de gris
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff     2385180 Aug 20  2000 maison scan trait
drwxrwxrwx    14 Rollmops  staff         476 Dec 22 13:10 media
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff         599 Dec  2  2000 plan yves 
drwxrwxrwx     3 Rollmops  staff         102 Apr 19  2001 repertoire pour windows
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      313856 Jul 12  1999 ???T2???HD ide 1,9
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      423424 Jul 12  1999 ???T2???IDE 1,9 (DOSS SYST)
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      600576 Sep  8  1999 ???T2???MacOS 500
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      437248 Jul 27  1999 ???T2???SYSTEME
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      451584 Jul 14  1999 ???T2???documents 4,2
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff      588288 Nov  4  1999 ???T2???sans titre
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmops  staff       97472 Oct  8  1999 ???doc claris organiser last
m237:~/Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents Rollmops$

m237:~/Documents/Docus Rollmops$ ls -l
total 159416
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmo  Rollmo       204 Dec 27  2005 (VBC)
drwxrwxrwx   104 Rollmo  staff         3536 Sep  3  2006 * logo tabac
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Dec 17 19:04 **livres  fm((R (alias)
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel        47027 Apr 11  2005 3 Korthals.jpg
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     19456 Feb 25  2005 @site abdialer pour te??le??charger
drwxr-xr-x    12 Rollmo  Rollmo       408 May  2  2005 ABDIALER
drwxrwxrwx     8 Rollmo  staff          272 Sep 10  2002 AM IMAGE Plaquette
drwxrwxrwx     9 Rollmo  staff          306 Mar  1  2003 ANPE-ASSEDIC AIDES
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    602782 Dec 31  2004 AWPhoneDialX.sit
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     13824 Jan 25  2004 BANQUE  Frais bancaires
drwxrwxrwx    12 Rollmo  staff          408 Jan  2  2003 CARMIN
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Aug 27  2006 COURRIER (alias)
drwxrwxrwx    19 Rollmo  staff          646 Sep  7  2004 CV COMPACT PDF& BO
drwxr-xr-x    15 Rollmo  Rollmo       510 May  2  2005 Cartes Noel
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     19456 Mar 24 19:09 Chai??nes TV Home
drwxr-xr-x     9 Rollmo  Rollmo       306 Jan 15  2006 Cha??teau Disney
drwxrwxrwx     4 Rollmo  staff          136 Feb 27  2001 Communications Regulations
-rwxr-xr--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     13780 Nov 12  2002 Copie de Drop files here to zip (OS X)
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    179112 Nov  5  2005 Copie de User Data
drwxrwxrwx     9 Rollmo  staff          306 Oct 22  2002 Coyote (Carmin)
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff         8192 May 14  2002 DATES PRESENCE AGENCES salarie??
drwxr-xr-x     5 Rollmo  Rollmo       170 Dec 28  2005 DESSINS
drwxrwxrwx    13 Rollmo  staff          442 Jun  2  2006 DIVERS
drwxrwxrwx     5 Rollmo  staff          170 Feb  9  2004 DOCUMENTS
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo   3904348 May 14  2005 DOS ELIANE ELIAS.tif
lrwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo        15 Aug 22  2006 Documents Macos x -> ../../Documents
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmo  staff          204 Jan 21  2002 Documents-
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff       512002 Jan 21  2002 Dossier AliStel 2.sit
drwxrwxrwx    21 Rollmo  staff          714 Jun  4  2004 Dossier QuarkXPress 3.32
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel      3529924 May 14  2005 ELIANE ELIAS.tif
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Aug 27  2006 FILMS (alias)
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff        40448 Feb 17  2003 FILMS J-Luc & Steve
drwxr-xr-x    60 Rollmo  Rollmo      2040 Sep  9  2006 Fichiers sons
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Mar  1  2002 Fusionner
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 May 28 12:02 Guide UNIX
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Apr 25  2002 HP Euro Sign
drwxrwxrwx    10 Rollmo  staff          340 Jan  3  2004 Historiques d???installation
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 Dec 31  2005 Hymnes Se??cession
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     39518 Dec  2  2004 INDIEN noir & blanc.jpg
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmo  Rollmo       238 Apr  5  2006 Images divers
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     41984 Apr 17  2005 LETTRE REDOUTE.doc
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     19456 May 20  2005 LISTE RADIOS FM.xls
drwxr-xr-x    14 Rollmo  Rollmo       476 May 28 12:18 Last buro  28 :05:07
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo         0 Jun 12 01:01 LimeWire
drwxrwxrwx     3 Rollmo  staff          102 Nov  3  2002 MNH
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Aug 27  2006 MODES D'EMPLOI LOGICIEL (alias)
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmo  Rollmo       204 Apr  5  2006 Mariage Marie
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmo  Rollmo       238 Mar 28  2006 Marie Photos
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff        31528 Jul 31  2003 MyElise01_s.jpg
drwxr-xr-x     4 Rollmo  Rollmo       136 Oct 31  2005 Nicolas Zip
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 May 30 16:03 N?? se??rie Dragthing
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo  42042167 Feb 27  2005 Office X 10.1.6 Update
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo       981 Feb 14  2006 OpenFile.command
drwxr-xr-x    21 Rollmo  Rollmo       714 Oct 16  2005 PDF divers
drwxr-xr-x     8 Rollmo  Rollmo       272 Dec 27  2005 PHOTOS DIVERS
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmo  staff          204 Jan 10  2001 Pages Web
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 Aug 27  2006 Panique
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmo  Rollmo       204 Dec 27  2005 Personal backup 
drwxrwxrwx    29 Rollmo  staff          986 Oct  9  2002 Plaqu. Gasoline
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff     24005632 Jul 23  2003 PowerPoint mariage Julien Alex
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  admin       157560 Sep 28  2006 REPERTOIRE DIVERS OK (TO backup
drwxr-xr-x    19 Rollmo  Rollmo       646 May 26 15:37 Radios
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 Feb 11  2005 RealPlayer.app
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 Jan 14  2006 STUFFLT
drwxrwxrwx     4 Rollmo  staff          136 Jan  8  2002 SlimSCSI 1480
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     19456 Feb 23  2005 TEXTE message news about plug-i
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff      1731368 Oct 23  2002 TE??TE CARTOON 1 .tif
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    260448 Oct 13  2006 TE??TE CARTOON 1 .tif.sitx
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     34075 Dec 10  2005 Tabl bord jet.jpg
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     30720 May  2  2005 WILBUR.doc
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmo  Rollmo       204 Jan 10  2005 ZipIt 2.2.2
drwxr-xr-x    26 Rollmo  Rollmo       884 Nov 27  2004 a ranger 1
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmo  Rollmo       238 Nov 27  2004 a ranger 2
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmo  Rollmo       238 Nov 27  2004 a ranger 3
drwxr-xr-x    15 Rollmo  Rollmo       510 Nov 27  2004 a ranger-PDF divers
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel       214016 Jul  3  2005 anniv 30 ans mariage Decock
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Jun 16  2002 boulot (alias)
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     30702 Oct 16  2005 carreragt05.jpg
drwxr-xr-x    12 Rollmo  Rollmo       408 Apr 26 12:14 citroen
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel        12031 Sep 15  2006 diable_06.gif
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo      6104 Sep 15  2006 diable_06001.tiff
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmo  staff          204 Feb 16  2004 donne??es divers pour boulot 
drwxrwxrwx    11 Rollmo  staff          374 Oct  1  2006 ge??ne??alogie
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     65299 Jul  7  2005 historique sauvegard 707:05.txt
drwxrwxrwx     4 Rollmo  staff          136 May 28  2001 iTunes
drwxrwxrwx     8 Rollmo  staff          272 Jun 27  2003 last buro 24:6:03
drwxr-xr-x    50 Rollmo  Rollmo      1700 Jun  7 15:21 last buro 7:06:07
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    110592 Sep  2  2006 list adress inv mariage
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff       109568 Jun 15  2005 list adress inv mariage Ancien
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff       159744 Jun 10 02:02 list adress inv mariage.fp7
drwxrwxrwx    70 Rollmo  staff         2380 Jun  6  2006 mini photos american cars
drwxrwxrwx   380 Rollmo  staff        12920 Apr 28  2006 mini photos voit. sport
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff        11264 May 30  2002 modele excel
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     46592 Jun 19  2004 pe??tition re??gisseurs .doc
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    847885 Feb 26  2004 photocop tick Paris-Val Fon.jpg
drwxr-xr-x    14 Rollmo  Rollmo       476 Apr 18 18:29 photos maison Seniergues JPG re??duit (4,3 M)
drwxrwxrwx    17 Rollmo  staff          578 May 23 15:35 rock and roll
drwxr-xr-x     5 Rollmo  Rollmo       170 Nov  5  2005 sauvegarde palm desktop
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff        23260 Dec 22  2002 te??le??phone bout inform divers
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel      1492920 Apr 29  2005 te??te-2.tif


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

et aussi ul ls -l dans *Docus*

m237:~/Documents/*Docus* Rollmops$ ls -l
total 159416
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmo  Rollmo       204 Dec 27  2005 (VBC)
drwxrwxrwx   104 Rollmo  staff         3536 Sep  3  2006 * logo tabac
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Dec 17 19:04 **livres  fm((R (alias)
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel        47027 Apr 11  2005 3 Korthals.jpg
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     19456 Feb 25  2005 @site abdialer pour te??le??charger
drwxr-xr-x    12 Rollmo  Rollmo       408 May  2  2005 ABDIALER
drwxrwxrwx     8 Rollmo  staff          272 Sep 10  2002 AM IMAGE Plaquette
drwxrwxrwx     9 Rollmo  staff          306 Mar  1  2003 ANPE-ASSEDIC AIDES
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    602782 Dec 31  2004 AWPhoneDialX.sit
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     13824 Jan 25  2004 BANQUE  Frais bancaires
drwxrwxrwx    12 Rollmo  staff          408 Jan  2  2003 CARMIN
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Aug 27  2006 COURRIER (alias)
drwxrwxrwx    19 Rollmo  staff          646 Sep  7  2004 CV COMPACT PDF& BO
drwxr-xr-x    15 Rollmo  Rollmo       510 May  2  2005 Cartes Noel
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     19456 Mar 24 19:09 Chai??nes TV Home
drwxr-xr-x     9 Rollmo  Rollmo       306 Jan 15  2006 Cha??teau Disney
drwxrwxrwx     4 Rollmo  staff          136 Feb 27  2001 Communications Regulations
-rwxr-xr--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     13780 Nov 12  2002 Copie de Drop files here to zip (OS X)
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    179112 Nov  5  2005 Copie de User Data
drwxrwxrwx     9 Rollmo  staff          306 Oct 22  2002 Coyote (Carmin)
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff         8192 May 14  2002 DATES PRESENCE AGENCES salarie??
drwxr-xr-x     5 Rollmo  Rollmo       170 Dec 28  2005 DESSINS
drwxrwxrwx    13 Rollmo  staff          442 Jun  2  2006 DIVERS
drwxrwxrwx     5 Rollmo  staff          170 Feb  9  2004 DOCUMENTS
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo   3904348 May 14  2005 DOS ELIANE ELIAS.tif
lrwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo        15 Aug 22  2006 Documents Macos x -> ../../Documents
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmo  staff          204 Jan 21  2002 Documents-
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff       512002 Jan 21  2002 Dossier AliStel 2.sit
drwxrwxrwx    21 Rollmo  staff          714 Jun  4  2004 Dossier QuarkXPress 3.32
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel      3529924 May 14  2005 ELIANE ELIAS.tif
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Aug 27  2006 FILMS (alias)
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff        40448 Feb 17  2003 FILMS J-Luc & Steve
drwxr-xr-x    60 Rollmo  Rollmo      2040 Sep  9  2006 Fichiers sons
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Mar  1  2002 Fusionner
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 May 28 12:02 Guide UNIX
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Apr 25  2002 HP Euro Sign
drwxrwxrwx    10 Rollmo  staff          340 Jan  3  2004 Historiques d???installation
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 Dec 31  2005 Hymnes Se??cession
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     39518 Dec  2  2004 INDIEN noir & blanc.jpg
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmo  Rollmo       238 Apr  5  2006 Images divers
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     41984 Apr 17  2005 LETTRE REDOUTE.doc
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     19456 May 20  2005 LISTE RADIOS FM.xls
drwxr-xr-x    14 Rollmo  Rollmo       476 May 28 12:18 Last buro  28 :05:07
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo         0 Jun 12 01:01 LimeWire
drwxrwxrwx     3 Rollmo  staff          102 Nov  3  2002 MNH
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Aug 27  2006 MODES D'EMPLOI LOGICIEL (alias)
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmo  Rollmo       204 Apr  5  2006 Mariage Marie
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmo  Rollmo       238 Mar 28  2006 Marie Photos
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff        31528 Jul 31  2003 MyElise01_s.jpg
drwxr-xr-x     4 Rollmo  Rollmo       136 Oct 31  2005 Nicolas Zip
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 May 30 16:03 N?? se??rie Dragthing
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo  42042167 Feb 27  2005 Office X 10.1.6 Update
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo       981 Feb 14  2006 OpenFile.command
drwxr-xr-x    21 Rollmo  Rollmo       714 Oct 16  2005 PDF divers
drwxr-xr-x     8 Rollmo  Rollmo       272 Dec 27  2005 PHOTOS DIVERS
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmo  staff          204 Jan 10  2001 Pages Web
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 Aug 27  2006 Panique
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmo  Rollmo       204 Dec 27  2005 Personal backup 
drwxrwxrwx    29 Rollmo  staff          986 Oct  9  2002 Plaqu. Gasoline
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff     24005632 Jul 23  2003 PowerPoint mariage Julien Alex
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  admin       157560 Sep 28  2006 REPERTOIRE DIVERS OK (TO backup
drwxr-xr-x    19 Rollmo  Rollmo       646 May 26 15:37 Radios
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 Feb 11  2005 RealPlayer.app
drwxr-xr-x     3 Rollmo  Rollmo       102 Jan 14  2006 STUFFLT
drwxrwxrwx     4 Rollmo  staff          136 Jan  8  2002 SlimSCSI 1480
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     19456 Feb 23  2005 TEXTE message news about plug-i
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff      1731368 Oct 23  2002 TE??TE CARTOON 1 .tif
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    260448 Oct 13  2006 TE??TE CARTOON 1 .tif.sitx
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     34075 Dec 10  2005 Tabl bord jet.jpg
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     30720 May  2  2005 WILBUR.doc
drwxr-xr-x     6 Rollmo  Rollmo       204 Jan 10  2005 ZipIt 2.2.2
drwxr-xr-x    26 Rollmo  Rollmo       884 Nov 27  2004 a ranger 1
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmo  Rollmo       238 Nov 27  2004 a ranger 2
drwxr-xr-x     7 Rollmo  Rollmo       238 Nov 27  2004 a ranger 3
drwxr-xr-x    15 Rollmo  Rollmo       510 Nov 27  2004 a ranger-PDF divers
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel       214016 Jul  3  2005 anniv 30 ans mariage Decock
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff            0 Jun 16  2002 boulot (alias)
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     30702 Oct 16  2005 carreragt05.jpg
drwxr-xr-x    12 Rollmo  Rollmo       408 Apr 26 12:14 citroen
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel        12031 Sep 15  2006 diable_06.gif
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo      6104 Sep 15  2006 diable_06001.tiff
drwxrwxrwx     6 Rollmo  staff          204 Feb 16  2004 donne??es divers pour boulot 
drwxrwxrwx    11 Rollmo  staff          374 Oct  1  2006 ge??ne??alogie
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     65299 Jul  7  2005 historique sauvegard 707:05.txt
drwxrwxrwx     4 Rollmo  staff          136 May 28  2001 iTunes
drwxrwxrwx     8 Rollmo  staff          272 Jun 27  2003 last buro 24:6:03
drwxr-xr-x    50 Rollmo  Rollmo      1700 Jun  7 15:21 last buro 7:06:07
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    110592 Sep  2  2006 list adress inv mariage
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff       109568 Jun 15  2005 list adress inv mariage Ancien
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff       159744 Jun 10 02:02 list adress inv mariage.fp7
drwxrwxrwx    70 Rollmo  staff         2380 Jun  6  2006 mini photos american cars
drwxrwxrwx   380 Rollmo  staff        12920 Apr 28  2006 mini photos voit. sport
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff        11264 May 30  2002 modele excel
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  Rollmo     46592 Jun 19  2004 pe??tition re??gisseurs .doc
-rwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo    847885 Feb 26  2004 photocop tick Paris-Val Fon.jpg
drwxr-xr-x    14 Rollmo  Rollmo       476 Apr 18 18:29 photos maison Seniergues JPG re??duit (4,3 M)
drwxrwxrwx    17 Rollmo  staff          578 May 23 15:35 rock and roll
drwxr-xr-x     5 Rollmo  Rollmo       170 Nov  5  2005 sauvegarde palm desktop
-rwxrwxrwx     1 Rollmo  staff        23260 Dec 22  2002 te??le??phone bout inform divers
-rw-r--r--     1 Rollmo  wheel      1492920 Apr 29  2005 te??te-2.tif
m237:~/Documents/Docus Rollmops$


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2007)

Dans le dossier "Docus", il y a un lien symbolique :
	
	



```
lrwxr-xr-x     1 Rollmo  Rollmo        15 Aug 22  2006 Documents Macos x -> ../../Documents
```
Voil&#224; d&#233;j&#224; une bonne raison pour ton message d'erreur.


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

D'ailleurs curieusement si je fais une recherche Spotlight de ce fichier* je ne le trouve pas..*.

Qu'est-ce que ce fichier ? En as-tu une id&#233;e ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2007)

C'est un lien qui pointe vers un dossier au-dessus. D'o&#249; la boucle. En tant que tel ce n'est pas un "vrai" fichier. Tu peux le supprimer.


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Je ne le trouve pas par Spotlight mais je le trouve par le shell :

m237:~/Documents/Docus Rollmops$ cd *Documents Macos x*
m237:~/Documents/Docus/Documents Rollmops$ ls
Icon?   documents

Ne serait-ce pas ce "Icon?" qui serait le responsable ?

Si je je le supprime comme  il contient "documents" n'est-ce pas très dangereux ? :rose:


----------



## Rollmops (13 Juin 2007)

Merci Bompi, 


J'ai donc j' ai supprim&#233;, comme tu me l'as conseill&#233; le dossier "Documents Macos x"

qui provoquait cette "boucle r&#233;cursive sur le r&#233;pertoire" :

(rappel)
m237:~ Rollmopsf$ grep gloria -l -R --include "*.fp7" ./
grep: warning: ./Documents/Docus/Documents Macos x: recursive directory loop

Mais maintenant quand je fais la m&#234;me recherche, je n'ai carr&#233;ment plus du tout de r&#233;sultat, m&#234;me pas un r&#233;sultat d'erreur : RIEN...c'est quand m&#234;me bizarre...

m237:~ Rollmops$ grep gloria -l -R --include "*.fp7" ./
m237:~ Rollmops$

Qu'en penses-tu ? 

EDIT Le fichier n'est pas trouv&#233; non plus par Spotlight... 

Son nom est :

"Rockandroll FMP 6  Ancien Ancien.fp7"

Il contient bien l'enregistrement "gloria" (c'est un fichier FMP 7)

Il se trouve pourtant  bien dans le dossier document de mon Mac


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2007)

Que la cha&#238;ne "gloria" n'est dans aucun fichier avec l'extension _fp7_ ...


----------



## Rollmops (14 Juin 2007)

J'ai fait un edit das le post pr&#233;c&#233;dent que tu n' as pas d&#251; voir o&#249; j'&#233;crivais :



> Le fichier n'est pas trouv&#233; non plus par Spotlight...
> 
> Son nom est :
> 
> ...


J'ai l'impression qu'Unix n' est *pas capable *de chercher* &#224; l'int&#233;rieur d'une base de donn&#233;es *comme FMP 7 car j'ai fait d'autres essais avec d'autres "enregistrements" de FMP 7 : il ne trouve pas, ni non + Spotlight...


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

OK. C'est donc du FileMaker, c'est &#231;a ?
Il faut alors faire une requ&#234;te SQL ou un truc du genre, m'est avis. Tu pourrais avoir la chance de d&#233;gotter la cha&#238;ne mais aucune assurance : les bases de donn&#233;es ont leur propre mani&#232;re de stocker les donn&#233;es.


----------



## Rollmops (14 Juin 2007)

Même pas...  voici la liste des Systèmes de gestion de base de données utilisant      SQL :

 * 4ème Dimension (4D)
    * Access
    * Advantage Database
    * Base
    * DB2
    * Firebird
    * FoxPro - Visual Foxpro
    * HyperFile
    * Informix
* Ingres
    * InterBase
    * MaxDB (anciennement SAP db)
    * Microsoft SQL Server
    * Mimer
    * MySQL
    * Ocelot
    * Oracle
    * PostgreSQL
* SmallSQL
    * SQL 2000 i (Pervasive)
    * SQLBase (Centura)
    * SQLite
    * SQL/MM
    * Sybase
    * Paradox
    * Windev
    * Rebol sql-protocol (http://www.rebol.org)

Il n'y a pas *Filemaker*...:rose:


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

La derni&#232;re version (au moins) conna&#238;t le SQL.
Mais je disais SQL comme &#231;a, en passant : prend le type de requ&#234;tes que conna&#238;t FM.


----------

